# A lousy shot...



## Grenadier (Mar 30, 2010)

From my neck of the woods:

This guy shoots at his girlfriend 15 times, with a .22 rifle, hits her purse 7 times, and doesn't hit her. 

http://blog.al.com/spotnews/2010/03/birmingham_man_arrested_after_2.html



> A Birmingham man angry at his girlfriend fired 15 rounds at her Thursday night.
> 
> Stephen Gafford, 43, missed but some of the bullets hit too close for comfort.
> 
> Investigators recovered seven .22-caliber projectiles from the lining of the woman's purse, said Jefferson County Sheriff's Chief Deputy Randy Christian.


 
He's also one ugly individual...


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 30, 2010)

Was going to ask how big her frickin' purse was, but... I think I see the problem.


----------



## David43515 (Mar 30, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> Was going to ask how big her frickin' purse was, but... I think I see the problem.


 
Took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 30, 2010)

Heh... she could've faked being hit and he might've walked away feeling triumphant... then having the (false) confidence and taken on the police when they come to arrest them... body armor would be optional when confronting this guy.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 30, 2010)

LOL, look at those eyes!


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 30, 2010)

Omar B said:


> LOL, look at those eyes!


 
I started singing "I'm Popeye the Sailor Man..."


----------

